# What do you eat? / Qué comes?



## Artrella

Since I have many foreigner friends from different places... I learnt that not everybody eats the same amount of meals in different countries, not the same times during the day, some of them have a small amount of food for lunch, some others have a strong lunch and a little amount of food for supper...

I would like to take advantage of this place which gathers people from all over the world to learn about customs related with food, schedules, etc.

Would you like to show me?  


Dado que tengo muchos amigos extranjeros de diferentes lugares... me enteré de que no todos tienen la misma cantidad de comidas durante el día en los diferentes lugares, no la misma cantidad de comida en el almuerzo, algunos comen poco en el almuerzo y mucho en la cena...

Me gustaría aprovechar este lugar que reúne a gente de todas partes del mundo para conocer acerca de sus costumbres en relación con la comida, horarios, etc.

Les gustaría enseñarme?


----------



## VenusEnvy

What/when I eat depends on time for me! I usually do not eat breakfast during the week. Instead, I have a cup of coffee. I do eat breakfast on the weekends, however. French toast + eggs = Yum!

My schedule for eating depends on my class schedule, work schedule, and well, available funds.   

I really like to eat different foods, though. I love Taiwanese food, food from Hispanic countries, Italian, Indian, French, etc. However, I only eat white meat. (But, that's a personal thing)

  Now I'm hungry . . .


----------



## Tiya

hi!
well, i'd like to learn about it too, Artrella! i think it's a good theme to talk about.

i'm from spain
here, people have breakfast before going to work or school, it depends on their schedules.
some of them make a break at the middle of the morning (10'30 - 11'30), and they have a coffee, toasts, or a sandwich.
We have a strong lunch at about 14'00 - 15'00.
then, some of them have a 'merienda' (i don't know how to say this in english), that consists in a sandwich, some biscuits or similar, and a glass of juice, milk, coffee,...
then, supper is between 20'00 and 23'00 aprox., it depends on the habits of each family.
and that's all!
please, correct my english spelling! thanks!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Tiya said:
			
		

> well, I'd like to learn about it too, Artrella! I think it's a good theme to talk about.
> 
> I'm from Spain
> here, people have breakfast before going to work or school, it depends on their schedules.
> some of them take  a break at the middle of the morning (10'30 - 11'30), and they have a coffee, toast, or a sandwich.
> We have a hearty  lunch at about 14'00 - 15'00.
> then, some of them have a 'merienda' (snack, lite meal), that consists in a sandwich, some biscuits or similar, and a glass of juice, milk, coffee,...
> then, supper is between 20'00 and 23'00 aprox., it depends on the habits of each family.



You asked for it!


----------



## Fezman

Great Topic!! In Ireland we usually have three meals a day. A cereal for breakfast, a couple of sandwiches for lunch at about 1 pm. (potatoe crisp sandwiches do it for me, cheese and onion and a load of butter!!mmm!!) Anyways then we usually have a large dinner at around 6 or 7 in the evening..very unhealthy to eat after seven....digestion and all that...hint hint cough cough tiya!!!!


----------



## cuchuflete

I too am curious about eating habits. I generally do no eat anything that comes from a can or a bottle. Here is why. I was recently in a supermarket, and there were rows and rows of cans with pictures of peas, and beans, and corn and tomatoes on them.
I asked a friend who was with me, and she said that, in fact, the contents of the cans matched, more or less, the pictures.

I then wandered around the store for a while, and came to an enormous row of little bottles, each of which had a picture of a smiling baby on it.

I felt very ill, and ran out of the store.


----------



## Tiya

Well, thanks VenusEnvy! I knew about capital letters, it was only slovenliness  but I have learnt some new words like 'hearty'


----------



## Jana337

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I too am curious about eating habits. I generally do no eat anything that comes from a can or a bottle. Here is why. I was recently in a supermarket, and there were rows and rows of cans with pictures of peas, and beans, and corn and tomatoes on them.
> I asked a friend who was with me, and she said that, in fact, the contents of the cans matched, more or less, the pictures.
> 
> I then wandered around the store for a while, and came to an enourmous row of little bottles, each of which had a picture of a smiling baby on it.
> 
> I felt very ill, and ran out of the store.





Jana


----------



## Fezman

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I too am curious about eating habits. I generally do no eat anything that comes from a can or a bottle. Here is why. I was recently in a supermarket, and there were rows and rows of cans with pictures of peas, and beans, and corn and tomatoes on them.
> I asked a friend who was with me, and she said that, in fact, the contents of the cans matched, more or less, the pictures.
> 
> I then wandered around the store for a while, and came to an enourmous row of little bottles, each of which had a picture of a smiling baby on it.
> 
> I felt very ill, and ran out of the store.


 
I opened the attachement and promptly fell out of my chair!!!!

P.s.- I work in one of the distribution centres for a certain big name brand...suffice it to say the only stuff i get in the supermarket is stuff i can't get at a local goods market. Plus it is supporting locals!!!


----------



## lainyn

Well, I grew up eating 3 square meals a day, plus a mid-morning snack at recess time (10:30 am) and an afterschool snack at around 3 or 4 pm. Oh, and on rare occasions, we were allowed to have a bed-time snack, but that practice was banned for about 5 years while my mom was improving the health of our family.

Now that I'm at university, my eating habits are passable, but compared to my childhood, they're terrible! I eat breakfast if I rise before 11:00 am. If I don't, then I eat at around 1 pm, if I ate breakfast, then I lunch at about 2 or 3 in the afternoon. Supper comes at around 7 it comes at all. I rarely snacked all year, but this is purely an economical issue. I can't wait til I'm out of the dorms and into my own place so that I am free to grocery shop and cook my own meals. Being forced to buy your food on campus more than doubles the cost of eating! 

~Lainyn


----------



## VenusEnvy

lainyn said:
			
		

> Now that I'm at university, my eating habits are passable, but compared to my childhood, they're terrible! I eat breakfast if I rise before 11:00 am. If I don't, then I eat at around 1 pm, if I ate breakfast, then I lunch at about 2 or 3 in the afternoon. Supper comes at around 7 it comes at all. I rarely snacked all year, but this is purely an economical issue. I can't wait til I'm out of the dorms and into my own place so that I am free to grocery shop and cook my own meals. Being forced to buy your food on campus more than doubles the cost of eating!



Lain: I feel ya! College certainly brings out the worst eating habits in people! Classes start late, and studying runs into the wee hours of the night. Vending machines are abundant, and the dining hall food is the worst. 
I was so happy to get out of campus housing. Freedom of choice: It's a good thing!


----------



## lainyn

Thanks for the encouraging reply, Venus! Our dining hall's food *is* pretty bad, but there's also tons of fast-food outlets across campus and a convenience store within my residence complex (believe me, this is very hard on some people's arteries). They even used to have a bar WITHIN Lister Centre, from which you could by alcohol on your meal card money :-O. The worst thing is, you're forced to buy at least $1800 dollars of their food each year you live in Rez...there's a reason people need the Campus Food Bank - it costs about  $3000 to eat 3 meals a day here. 

~Lainyn


----------



## cristóbal

Mis horarios de comida y hábitos (más bien 'vicios') dietéticos se parecen a un mapa de patrones migratorios de una bandada de patos ciegos.  Aquí en España mi horario es más fijado y más marcado, ya que en la residencia no tengo muchas opciones... la comida de las 13.45 a las 15.00 y la cena de las 21.30 a las 22.30.  Apenas me desayuno--vicio que me pegó durante el último año en el instituto y que me ha perseguido durante toda la carrera.

Normalmente, en casa de mis padres cenamos sobre las 6 o las 7 como muy tarde.  El año pasado viviendo en un piso había muchas, pero muchas, comidas que me salté por razones "académicas".  A veces nosotros (los alumnos de arquitectura) nos ponemos a trabajar y no nos damos cuenta del hambre que nos está comiendo hasta que ya se nos ha hecho demasiado tarde.  Para eso tenemos un bar/cafetería que abre a  medianoche... mmm... comida frita a la una de la madrugada, la mejor cosa para un arquitecto aspirante a que le queda dos maquetas por terminar antes de la tarde del día siguiente. 

Además, con el trabajo que tenemos, suele resultar que lo más fácil de hacer para la comida/cena es coger el coche y acercarnos a un Wendy's o Taco Bell... ya, ya... qué malo... pero bueno, así se llena la barriga y no se quita mucho tiempo de la faena.  

Cuando acabamos un proyecto, solemos celebrar con una noche de buena comida... hacemos una paella... por ejemplo.  El año pasado vivíamos de quesadillas.  

My meal schedules and dietary habits (rather dietary vices) look like a map of migratory patterns of a flock of blind ducks.  Here in Spain my schedule is more fixed and pronounced, given that the residence I don't have many options... lunch at 1:45 to 3pm and dinner from 9:30 to 10:30.   I hardly ever eat breakfast--a vice that stuck to me during my last year of high school and has followed me through my college years.
Normally, at my parents house we eat around 6 or 7 at the latest.  Last year, living in an apartment, there were many many meals that I skipped for "academic" reasons.  Sometimes we (architecture students) start working and don't realize the hunger that is eating us up inside until it's gotten too late for us.  For that we have a bar/restaurant that opens at midnight.... mmm... fried food at one in the morning, the best thing for an aspiring architect who still has two models to finish before the following afternoon.

What's more, with the work that we have, it usually ends up that the easiest thing to do for lunch/dinner is to get in the car and go to Wendy's or Taco Bell... yeah, yeah, I know... not good.  But, it's the quickest way to fill up your tummy and get back to work!
When we finish a project we usually celebrate with a night of good food.  We make a paella for example.  Last year we lived on quesadillas.


----------



## Fezman

lainyn said:
			
		

> Thanks for the encouraging reply, Venus! Our dining hall's food *is* pretty bad, but there's also tons of fast-food outlets across campus and a convenience store within my residence complex (believe me, this is very hard on some people's arteries). They even used to have a bar WITHIN Lister Centre, from which you could by alcohol on your meal card money :-O. The worst thing is, you're forced to buy at least $1800 dollars of their food each year you live in Rez...there's a reason people need the Campus Food Bank - it costs about $3000 to eat 3 meals a day here.
> 
> ~Lainyn


 
This is something that just caught my attention. Is having a bar on-campus unusual for people? The colleges here all have at least one bar that serve alcohol from 10am til 2pm. In fact my own, UCC, has two big bars, aptly named 'old bar' and 'new bar'!!


----------



## Fezman

Just wondering, is the legal age to drink in Spain 16? I think if someone proposed beer vending machines here you would see one of two events;
1) The poor guy who proposed it would be dragged into the street to be hung, drawn and quartered....and then shot a couple of times to make sure!!
2) Ireland would slowly slip from the world's radar in an alcohol induced stupor, exports would drop off and food production would cease as the country degenerated into a third-world position...


----------



## cristóbal

Fezman said:
			
		

> Just wondering, is the legal age to drink in Spain 16? I think if someone proposed beer vending machines here you would see one of two events;
> 1) The poor guy who proposed it would be dragged into the street to be hung, drawn and quartered....and then shot a couple of times to make sure!!
> 2) Ireland would slowly slip from the world's radar in an alcohol induced stupor, exports would drop off and food production would cease as the country degenerated into a third-world position...



It used to be 16.  It's 18 now.


----------



## leenico

> I asked a friend who was with me, and she said that, in fact, the contents of the cans matched, more or less, the pictures.


Wow it's a good thing you didn't pass the evaporated milk section.


----------



## te gato

Hey Art GF;

I have no set schedule..I am what they call a grazer...Moooo...I eat when I feel hungry..mostly healthy stuff..fruit..veggies..chocolate..coffee...
I just do not eat a lot at one time..and that seems to suit my body quite well..

As for bars on school grounds..sure our University has one as does our College..and quite the places as well..they are even big enough to hold small concerts...

te gato


----------



## el alabamiano

la miau said:
			
		

> Hey Art GF;
> 
> I have no set schedule..I am what they call a grazer...Moooo...I eat when I feel hungry..*mostly healthy stuff*..fruit..veggies..*chocolate*..*coffee*...
> I just do not eat a lot at one time..and that seems to suit my body quite well.. te gato


Lord, help us! 

I usually eat once a day, whether it be morning, noon, afternoon, evening, or in the middle of the night...just whenever. Also, I almost always cook everything in the microwave, washing it down with lots of java and/or fat-free milk and/or diet Coke!


----------



## te gato

el alabamiano said:
			
		

> Lord, help us!
> 
> I usually eat once a day, whether it be morning, noon, afternoon, evening, or in the middle of the night...just whenever. Also, I almost always cook everything in the microwave, washing it down with lots of java and/or fat-free milk and/or diet Coke!


Hey Neal;
I see that you are in the 'healthy'..eating mode as much as I am..ja ja ja ja ...
and from what I remember of your photo..it suits you very well.!! 
I am the same..I have no specific time that I eat..well OK..all the time..but I think it is ok for some people..their bodies can handle that..

-------------------------------------------------- 
ART GF..(_lo siento..I am not much help to you here_)
I used to be on the 'regular' eating time..
Morning..Coffee..Juice..toast
Lunch...Juice..salad...fruit..
Supper..Coffee..potatoes..Meat..veggies..
But then I switched to grazing..eating what I wanted..when I was hungry..
I went from size 16 to size 5...mmmm..so grazing works for some..
Ok I will eat..at one given time...an apple..cookie..or salad..coffee...at other times it might be a little piece of steak or chicken...veggies..just all in little quantities...and I never deny myself anything..mmmmm.. chocolate!!
Aggggg..not much help!!
Edited For ART GF... 
Breakfast is from 6 Am to 8 Am
Lunch is from 12 noon to 1 Pm
Dinner is anywhere from 5:30 to 6:30
Oh Man!!! Eating Dinner at 10 Pm..I would fall asleep in my plate... 
la miau
te gato


----------



## ITA

Bueno aquí en Buenos Aires vivimos corriendo todo el tiempo por eso creo que tenemos un mal hábito con la comida ( sin nombrar que desde hace unos añitos nos dió como un ataque masivo por las dietas y todo lo que es ligth).
Creo que el desayuno para muchos de nosotros está reducido a una taza de café o unos matecitos, el almuerzo depende de los horarios o la actividad de cada uno pero eso si "no nos podemos despegar de la carne vacuna " un churrasquito o una buena porción de asado. La merienda para la mayoría pasa de largo (no para mi ) y luego viene la cena donde tal vez comamos algo descente y si hay suerte también algo casero ya que con la fiebre de lo "ligth o diet" se vino la de los "delivery" (al que adhiero mucho ) .Bueno esto es un pantallaso general de lo mal que comemos ojalá cambie .
Los dejo que tocan el timbre ,seguro es mi pizza


----------



## charlie2

Artrella said:
			
		

> People, I love your contributions so far... but could you enlarge your explanations?  I am really interested in food habits all around the world.
> 
> For instance:
> 
> I have breakfast at XXX and I have cereals, milk, etc.
> 
> I have lunch at XXX and I eat XXX
> 
> I have "merienda" at XXX and I eat
> 
> I have supper/dinner etc etc
> 
> Is that possible?? I am also curious about people from countries other than US, GB...
> 
> Can you help me?? Please??


Hi, 
See if the following helps you.
A typical person working in an office usually does the following in Hong Kong:
Breakfast : Fast food shop (either of the 2 major ones, eat in or take out)
Chinese style : congee, fried noodles, dumpling made with glutinous rice
Western style : toast, sausage, egg, baked beans, fried fish, steak (really thin slice)
Lunch : lunch box (for takeaways) . I have been told that the most popular kind is rice with BBQ pork Chinese style or chicken Chinese style or both in the same box. Venue : The same fast food shops or a local eatery we call "Tea Restaurant" but it has got nothing to do with tea.
Afternoon tea : French toast is a Hong Kong favourite. I wonder if you can find it in France though.
Dinner : Usually is home cooking by the Filipino/ Thai/ Indonesian maid except on Fridays and during the weekends. Less and less people cook. As for the types of restaurants they go to, it is "everything goes". This is no exaggeration.
I hope the above account fits into your formula.
Hong Kong people eat a lot and with tremendous varieties, to the extent that it is hard to generalize. So if anyone reading this says this is not the Hong Kong I know, I will not be surprised. I, for one, do not follow this pattern.


----------



## Artrella

In which countries people have "merienda" as we do in Argentina?

*merienda f 1. (comida por la tarde) tea, afternoon snack * (from Diccionario Cambridge Klett Compact)


Also, I've noticed that my American and Irish friends have their "supper/dinner" very early!!  For example at 5 or 6 in the afternoon... at that time we have our "merienda" in Argentina.  We have dinner at 8 or 9 in the evening...  And when we go out for dinner, never do we have it before 10 or 11 at night....

What about your countries??


----------



## Cath.S.

Hi Artrella,
I'll tell you about French eating habits but I'll generalize since I am what Te Gato calls a grazer, mine being a -slightly- healthier version : no alcohol and no caffeine whatsoever, and we do cook elaborate meals (well to be honest my partner does) at 3 or 4am sometimes!
Bit the average French person
-has breakfast between 6am and 8am: usually black coffee and a pastry (croissant, pain aux raisins...) or black coffe and nothing at all. People tend to feed their children more elaborate breakfast food like (overly sweet) cereals, juice and milk.
-has lunch from 12am to 1pm, that's usually the main meal even if s/he's away from home. A first course like mixed salad, then a meat dish with fries and veg,  then cheese and/or dessert and nearly everybody drinks strong coffee at the end of what is a fairly heavy meal, most people in France go back to work totally drowsy from the food they ate.
-then by the time s/he finishes work (that's 4-5 pm except for people who work in shops) your average French person has eventually digested her/his lunch and is feeling peckish again, so s/he drops in the nearest take-away/fast food store for a hamburger or a traditional cheese, ham or tunafish and eggs sandwich or pizza slice or whatever.
-French people nowdays will only eat a proper dinner if
1. they're eating out in a restaurant
2. they're throwing a dinner party or are invited to one.
but most nights, they'll eat a tv dinner between 7.30pm and 9pm. 
Voilà pour la France!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Eguele: When I worked in a French restaurant, all of the towns' Frenchmen came in (Go figure!). My intention is not to generalize your customs, or assume I know something that I don't. But, I made some observations:

1. They love their wine, and they drink lots of it.
2. They're big on apperatifs (and expresso, too for that matter)
3. Everyone smokes
4. They take their time eating (I've stayed hours after closing simply to cater to them!)
5. Everyone orders either Escargot or Paté, without fail.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Artrella said:
			
		

> Also, I've noticed that my American and Irish friends have their "supper/dinner" very early!!  [...] We have dinner at 8 or 9 in the evening...  And when we go out for dinner, never do we have it before 10 or 11 at night....



I almost choked on my drink. Goodness gracious, that's late for eating dinner! I'm fast asleep by 10:30 usually. Are dinners there usually hearty? I just can't imagine going to sleep on a full stomache. 
I usually like to eat dinner at 6:30 or 7:00. If it got to be 9:00, and I hadn't eaten dinner, I would just skip it!


----------



## katheter

i think i'll contribute!

my eating habits in ireland before i moved to France, when i was still in upper 6th at school.

7.30pm; wake up and either get a cup of tea or a glass of milk. sometimes i'd eat a toasted soda or wheaten bread farl with strawberry jam. however, half the time i just skipped.

at school, break time at 10.30am; a packet of crisps from the conviently positioned vending machine (right beside our group's area). or sometimes some cream crackers. or nothing.

lunchtime at 1.30pm.; mondays/tuesdays/wednesdays more cream crackers or wheaten bread. an apple (or something else slightly healthy. i used to try and balance out the healthy and non healthy options.) and a biscuit (kitkat!! yum)
on thursdays/ fridays; me and my friends would get off school early and go into town for a subway, weekly treat.

at home at about 4pm, i'd snack on biscuit (i know, not good, but hey!) or bread depending on what was in the cupboard.

Dinner 5.30/6pm; usually pasta-y things or rice. Mum used to make loadsa roasted vegetables and feta cheese, or bolognaise, meatballs, or just porc chops. nothing terribly exotic.

I'd snack between 6pm and dinner time sometimes. just whatever was in the kitchen!!


----------



## katheter

After I moved to France, on a gap year. I work at my parents shop. so a typical day in the life of my french eating  habits.

Breakfast; 9.30am; always a pain au chocolat..; yummy. and orange juice. or sometimes i'd get a treat and have a viennoise chocolat!! j'ai faim!

Lunch 12.30pm - 1pm; bread and ham. we eat it like a picnic in the shop and whenever it's good weather we go and eat in the park. a bit of camembert and pineapple whenever its in season!! and yoghurt. eat the same thing most days. however at weekends we'd do it differently.

I don't snack!

Dinner at home at 8pm-ish.; usually always pasta with veg and or meat. sometimes potatoes. or just lettuce and meat. we have a dessert of ice cream.

i have nothing til breakfast the next day. wow i hardly snack in comparison to how much i did back in Ireland. 

so, there's my eating habits in great detail.


----------



## Artrella

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I almost choked on my drink. Goodness gracious, that's late for eating dinner! I'm fast asleep by 10:30 usually. Are dinners there usually hearty? I just can't imagine going to sleep on a full stomache.
> I usually like to eat dinner at 6:30 or 7:00. If it got to be 9:00, and I hadn't eaten dinner, I would just skip it!




Well Venusita... this is the way do it...and dinners are usually hearty..so we go to bed on a full stomache...but you know? We don't go to bed very early, maybe we go to bed at about 12 pm.  And then when we get up we are...aahhhh...But here, in Buenos Aires, people have a a "night-life style" (my invention, I don't know if this expression is correct).  When we go out at night, we start it at 11 pm and we come back home maybe at 5 am.  Of course this is mainly during the weekends.


----------



## julieb01

This is my contribution : 

I eat the breakfast at 8.30 : chocolate milk and some toasts
At 12.00 : entree, vegetables, meat, fruit
At 17.00 : cereals or a little sandwich if I am hungry
At 21.00 : supper with meat, starchy food and a yoghurt

That's all


----------



## Benjy

i eat whatever flys in my window. i have a microwave.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello Katheter,

I know this thread is supposedly about eating habits, but I have a couple of doubts about language.  I'd be grateful if you could explain the terms highlighted below.

Many thanks,
Cuchuflete


			
				katheter said:
			
		

> i think i'll contribute!
> 
> my eating habits in ireland before i moved to France, when i was still in upper 6th at school.
> 
> 7.30pm; wake up and either get a cup of tea or a glass of milk. sometimes i'd eat a* toasted soda* or wheaten bread *farl* with strawberry jam. however, half the time i just skipped.
> 
> at school, break time at 10.30am; a packet of crisps from the conviently positioned vending machine (right beside our group's area). or sometimes some cream crackers. or nothing.
> 
> lunchtime at 1.30pm.; mondays/tuesdays/wednesdays more cream crackers or wheaten bread. an apple (or something else slightly healthy. i used to try and balance out the healthy and non healthy options.) and a biscuit (*kitkat*!! yum)
> on thursdays/ fridays; me and my friends would get off school early and go into town for a subway, weekly treat.
> 
> at home at about 4pm, i'd snack on biscuit (i know, not good, but hey!) or bread depending on what was in the cupboard.
> 
> Dinner 5.30/6pm; usually pasta-y things or rice. Mum used to make loadsa roasted vegetables and feta cheese, or bolognaise, meatballs, or just porc chops. nothing terribly exotic.
> 
> I'd snack between 6pm and dinner time sometimes. just whatever was in the kitchen!!


----------



## Benjy

you don't have kitkats in the states? i guess the answer to that is evidenced by the fact that you asked the question :/

http://www.nestle.com.au/kitkat/body.asp

apparently hersheys make them too:

http://www.hersheys.com/products/details/kitkat.asp


----------



## Phryne

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Hello Katheter,
> I know this thread is supposedly about eating habits, but I have a couple of doubts about language. I'd be grateful if you could explain the terms highlighted below.
> Many thanks,
> Cuchuflete



Ha, I had the same thoughts!! 

Soda bread.. is the first one. Have you ever tried it? I think it's made with baking soda ...



			
				Benjy said:
			
		

> you don't have kitkats in the states? i guess the answer to that is evidenced by the fact that you asked the question :/
> http://www.nestle.com.au/kitkat/body.asp
> apparently hersheys make them too:
> http://www.hersheys.com/products/details/kitkat.asp


 
 Thanks benjy! I loooove kitkats, but here they are called "candy" not "biscuit"!!!

saludos


----------



## charlie2

Artrella said:
			
		

> *Charlie2*.. this is *exactly * what I want to know about food-habits in each country... all the information you can provide will be welcomed!!
> 
> Thank you very much!!



On the eating out part, ( I didn't have enough time to cover that this morning ), one of the most popular "practices" is having hot-pots. It is supposed to be the best in winter. Now what we do is having it all year round, summer included. Japanese cuisine (sushis in particular), Thai food and Korean BBQ are all time favourites too. 
Sunday lunch is for family gathering when it is usual to have dim sums. Next on the list is McDonald's.(I'am not even sure of its spelling.) In the evening is pizza and spaghetti. When I take my evening walk, I usually see numerous delivery motor bikes from Domino's (?) and Pizza Hut running around.
Sunday is the usual day-off for the maids.

Okay, by contributing to this thread I have learned the term "grazer". I think I am one too. I used to think this was weird, so I talked to an intelligent doctor friend of mine. She said the cavemen never had supermarkets and restaurants. (She is intelligent, isn't she? And considerate too!) From then onwards, I feel pretty comfortable with it. I never knew what that was called. Incidentally I cook and enjoy doing it.


----------



## katheter

OK
Kitkats are delicious. It's a biscuit with two 'fingers' joined together that you snap off and eat separately, or if you wish to, you can eat them whilst they are still joined on to one another! Kitkats are just lost of thin layers of wafer wrapped in a jacket of milk chocolate! 

Soda bread farls. it's an irish speciality bread! i actually don't know what it's made out of, but it's some special flour and baking soda is involved. i'm sure you could surf the web and find good recipes. i just buy it and am ignorant to the ingredients! They have a distinct flavour. quite heavy bread. eaten either toasted with butter and jam or cheddar cheese. or fried in an ulster fry! delicious.


----------



## Silvia B

Mmmm... I noticed the majority of you have a "light lunch"...(is that correct??)

In Italy we usually eat much more at lunch..and less in the evening.. I will try to summarize my "tipical"day...

Breakfast : usually milk with cereals or biscuits (if I have time! I am always late...)
Then it depends on the season...on summer I often prefer tea, and I eat bread (or better - fette biscottate - if someone knows the translation...) with butter and marmalade .
And while in the winter I always hot up milk, in summer I drink it cold.

For Lunch (12.30/01.00pm) : italians LOVE pasta. Many people eat pasta, spaghetti or lasagne everyday for lunch. It's a simple dish and you can make it in different ways. I personally don't like pasta that much that's why I 
eat, for example, tortellini, gnocchi (potato dumplings) or meat/fish with vegetables  - beans, salad, tomatoes, hot peppers...- , potatoes, etc.

For dinner (07.00pm/08.00pm): in the evening I prefer to eat "light"..especially during summer: for example cheese with vegetables, mozzarella and tomatoes, fish,  vegetable soup... 

In the morning (10.00am/11.00am) and in the afternoon (04.00pm/05.00pm) sometimes I have a break, as many others do. I love chocolate..and biscuits.. but healty people eat fruits or yogurts (!)

This is what I usually eat during the week.. obviously on saturdays and sundays we have a different menu.. We often go out in restaurants and pizzerie (I can't live without at least one good pizza per week!).
On Sunday we usually eat something different for lunch and, when it is possible, we meet with the whole family. 
In the evenings we prepare something really fast (or go out) cause we don't want to spend a lot of time cooking.. usually we are out in the afternoon and/or we have to go out after dinner.


----------



## Grecus

Silvia B said:
			
		

> Mmmm... I noticed the majority of you have a "light lunch"...(is that correct??)
> 
> In Italy we usually eat much more at lunch..and less in the evening.. I will try to summarize my "tipical"day...
> 
> Breakfast : usually milk with cereals or biscuits (if I have time! I am always late...)
> Then it depends on the season...on summer I often prefer tea, and I eat bread (or better - fette biscottate - if someone knows the translation...) with butter and marmalade .
> And while in the winter I always hot up milk, in summer I drink it cold.
> 
> For Lunch (12.30/01.00pm) : italians LOVE pasta. Many people eat pasta, spaghetti or lasagne everyday for lunch. It's a simple dish and you can make it in different ways. I personally don't like pasta that much that's why I
> eat, for example, tortellini, gnocchi (potato dumplings) or meat/fish with vegetables - beans, salad, tomatoes, hot peppers...- , potatoes, etc.
> 
> For dinner (07.00pm/08.00pm): in the evening I prefer to eat "light"..especially during summer: for example cheese with vegetables, mozzarella and tomatoes, fish, vegetable soup...
> 
> In the morning (10.00am/11.00am) and in the afternoon (04.00pm/05.00pm) sometimes I have a break, as many others do. I love chocolate..and biscuits.. but healty people eat fruits or yogurts (!)
> 
> This is what I usually eat during the week.. obviously on saturdays and sundays we have a different menu.. We often go out in restaurants and pizzerie (I can't live without at least one good pizza per week!).
> On Sunday we usually eat something different for lunch and, when it is possible, we meet with the whole family.
> In the evenings we prepare something really fast (or go out) cause we don't want to spend a lot of time cooking.. usually we are out in the afternoon and/or we have to go out after dinner.


 
I come from Bologna and I agree with you.
As for sundays lunches, I add that sometimes I go with my family to my parents. 
My mum is such a good cook!

Is this usual in another countries?


----------



## Artrella

Grecus said:
			
		

> I come from Bologna and I agree with you.
> As for sundays lunches, I add that sometimes I go with my family to my parents.
> My mum is such a good cook!
> 
> Is this usual in another countries?




Well Grecus, it's almost obligatory here to have Sundays Family Lunchs...We eat "asado" or "pasta".  We gather the whole family, not only parents and kids, but also grandparents, uncles, cousins, and we eat a lot!!!! Everybody takes something to eat or to drink!  The whole meeting could take 5 hours!!
And we have lunch at about 2pm!


----------



## Grecus

Exlactly like in Italy but we usually begin eating earlier...  

So I usually have a very light meal on sundays afternoons, like a cup of tea with some biscuits...


----------



## Phryne

Well.. Artis, I used to eat like you do, but now I have fairly new eating habits. I’ll spare you from my previous habits, since they are the same as most argies have already said.

Taking into account the latest craze on healthy, vegan or vegetarian certified organic food, the typical American meals and all the possibilities in between, plus the "ethnic" varieties, there are soooo many kinds of meals you can have in the US, mainly in big metropolitan cities.

The healthy breakfast: Granola with low fat yoghurt, organic low-sugar cereal, fruit or a super jumbo smoothie.
American breakfast: Coffee with Pancakes with syrup, French toasts with syrup, eggs with home fries and toasts, with o without sausages, or egg sandwich. With these you can make any possible combination, even the French toast with sausage!!! 
The New York breakfast: A muffin, a bagel or Bialy with cream cheese, lattes or cappuccinos (they are similar to the Italian version and much bigger), or frappuccinos, 1,000-calorie-java-latte-whipped-cream-on-top-kind-of-coffee.
The healthy New York breakfast:.
My breakfast: coffee with milk when I'm already at work. Mid-morning I would have a piece of fruit or yoghurt, or sometimes a toasted roll (bread) with preserves or jelly.


Noon: from 12-2pm
Most people have gigantic salads, with anything you can think of, which often have an "ethnic" touch to it: Middle eastern couscous, Indian curry salad, Tex-Mex salad, etc, etc.
Sandwiches are very popular, and they also put anything you can think of in there. There are roll sandwiches, wraps, panini, and again with very different styles (Mexican, Italian, Indian, etc.)
The winter option is soup, again, any variety you can think of: yam ginger, matzah ball soup, New England clam chowder (my favorite!), gumbo soup, tomato Florentine, and the most classic like chicken noodle, lentil soup, bisques, etc.
Other people prefer to have a heavier meal and eat pasta, meatloaf, steak, or Chinese food, Korean food, Indian food, etc.
Healthy people have salads, or sushi / sashimi / California rolls. 
Vegans and vegetarians have veggie burgers, fake chicken dishes made with tofu or any other type of grain based meal (there's a lot of creativity on this field!)

Dinner is usually early, but not in the city where it's hip to eat late. You can dine whenever you want. As a matter of fact, I can only eat after 10:30 when I get home from school. So, I normally have a snack (meriendia) at 6 pm which consists of a coffee, and maybe a granola bar. 

Dinner: Take-out is very popular: Italian, Chinese, Japanese, Mexican etc, etc, are the most popular ones. (I normally don't order food because I’m not that lazy and I like to cook.  ) Some people have light meals, some have very heavy ones. I have no preference; it depends on how hungry I am.


----------



## Wordsmyth

charlie2 said:
			
		

> [...] French toast is a Hong Kong favourite. I wonder if you can find it in France though [...].


Hi charlie2,

If, by 'French toast', you mean what's also known in UK as 'Eggy bread' (self-explanatory? ), then yes you do find it in France. It's called 'pain perdu', because it can be a way of using up stale ('lost') bread.

The main difference is that the French recipe usually includes vanilla &/or cinnamon, and it's eaten with sugar sprinkled on it -- whereas in UK it's more likely to have brown sauce or ketchup slathered on it: i.e. French sweet, Brit savoury. How d'you eat it in Hong Kong?

And as a sideline to Art's main question, I wonder how many other countries do this thing (fried egg-soaked bread), and with what variations, and what do you call it?

W


----------



## VenusEnvy

Phryne said:
			
		

> The winter option is soup, again, any variety you can think of: yam ginger, matzah ball soup, New England clam chowder (my favorite!), gumbo soup, tomato Florentine, and the most classic like chicken noodle, lentil soup, bisques, etc.



It's interesting that you being up seasons. Here, people's eating habits are definetely altered by the season/weather. 
In the summer, lunch is replaced by watermelon, and dinner is replaced by Maryland Blue Crabs. Yum!

Does anyone else's eating habits change with the seasons?


----------



## VenusEnvy

Wordsmyth said:
			
		

> The main difference is that the French recipe usually includes vanilla &/or cinnamon, and it's eaten with sugar sprinkled on it -- whereas in UK it's more likely to have *brown sauce or ketchup slathered on it*:


Excuse me????     



			
				Wordsmyth said:
			
		

> And as a sideline to Art's main question, I wonder how many other countries do this thing (fried egg-soaked bread), and with what variations, and what do you call it?


French toast is a staple in my family! (With cinnamon and maple syrup)


----------



## Benjy

> And as a sideline to Art's main question, I wonder how many other countries do this thing (fried egg-soaked bread), and with what variations, and what do you call it?
> 
> W



well the fench do. they just don't call it french toast lol. c'est du pain perdu. i am captain obvious!


----------



## Phryne

Wordsmyth said:
			
		

> The main difference is that the French recipe usually includes vanilla &/or cinnamon, and it's eaten with sugar sprinkled on it -- whereas in UK it's more likely to have brown sauce or ketchup slathered on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VenusEnvy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me????
Click to expand...


I know!!!!!  I already think that eating French toasts with syrup and sausages is kind of nasty already, (  I'm sorry, guys, it's tooooo odd for me!)



			
				Wordsmyth said:
			
		

> And as a sideline to Art's main question, I wonder how many other countries do this thing (fried egg-soaked bread), and with what variations, and what do you call it?



Although not for breakfast, my mom used to make something called "emparedados" (note that In Argentina we do not use that word for sandwiches) which were crustless white bread sandwiches with ham and cheese, then soaked in egg and milk, then pan fried. Yummmyyyyyyyy


----------



## VenusEnvy

Phryne said:
			
		

> I already think that eating French toasts with syrup and sausages is kind of nasty already, I'm sorry, guys, it's tooooo odd for me!


Oh, poor Phryne. . .  It's so good! Especially with fruit on top. Oh my God, I have to stop.   
Sausages are nasty, though.   



			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Although not for breakfast, my mom used to make something called "emparedados" (note that In Argentina we do not use that word for sandwiches) which were crustless white bread sandwiches with ham and cheese, then soaked in egg and milk, then pan fried.


Is this something that only your family did?, or is it an Argentinian thing?


----------



## Eustache

Pues yo regularmente no desayuno, ni almuerzo... y como una vez al dia, en las noches.

bueno eso es muy comun en mis tiempos de estudio, pero cuando no estoy estudiando reguarmente me adapto al horario de comida normal en Costa Rica:

El desayuno, que es regularmente se hace con Gallo Pinto, huevos/natilla, cafe

 El gallo pinto es una comida que se hace mas o menos asi:
En un poquin de aceite se sofrie cebolla y ajos, luego se agrega frijoles y arroz, en una proporción de una parte de frijoles por 2 partes de arroz. Se le agregan olores y listo.

 No he podido encontrar una explicación para lo que es natilla, la natilla es un producto lacteo, pero no es como el Queso crema... porque no es un tipo de queso. Creo que en algunos paises le dicen crema.. pero no estoy seguro de que sean lo mismo.

El almuerzo que es alrededor de la 1 de la tarde es tipicamente con "casados"
que es: arroz, frijoles, tortillas ensalada y algun tipo de carne... todo en un mismo plato. (y el porque de esto, pues no se... influencia oriental, supongo)

y en las noches la comida es parecida.... aunque puede cambiar a algun tipo de sopa (YUK!).

Saludos!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Eustache said:
			
		

> No he podido encontrar una explicación para lo que es natilla, la natilla es un producto lacteo, pero no es como el Queso crema... porque no es un tipo de queso. Creo que en algunos paises le dicen crema.. pero no estoy seguro de que sean lo mismo.


¿Es así?:
http://www.kraftfoods.com/images/recipe_images/Natilla-Cali_Colombia.jpg

_Pudding_, _custard _ in English?
Crème brulée?
I have heard something like it referred to as _flan_ in some Spanish-speaking countries.


----------



## cristóbal

Mmmmm... French Toast... like French Fries... mmmm... semi-French cuisine.  Hehe. 
French toast should only be served with powdered sugar and butter--in my humble opinion.

by the way, we DO have Kit Kats in the US.  It's just that poor Kuxu is a bit sheltered.  I mean come on... of course we have Kit Kats. 

I personally am a meat lover, but tend to stay away from beef (unless it's deli meat roast beef...mmmm... Boar's Head) and lean more toward pork and chicken. When I go to the infamous MickeyD's (as we call McDonald's in my family), or any other fast food restaurant, I usually do not order a hamburger.  Unless it's a junior bacon cheeseburger from Wendy's.  But ANYWAY, enough about fast food.

The most wonderful meal in all the world, for me, would be a rack of barbecue pork ribs Memphis-style (or I suppose Texan ribs are good too...), french fries with honey mustard sauce, and a big ol' jug of sweet tea.    The rest is just details. 
Ahhh... se me hace agua la boca.


----------



## Phryne

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> ¿Es así?:
> http://www.kraftfoods.com/images/recipe_images/Natilla-Cali_Colombia.jpg
> 
> _Pudding_, _custard _ in English?
> Crème brulée?
> I have heard something like it referred to as _flan_ in some Spanish-speaking countries.



Pudding is also custard. Natilla is like pudding, I think, just with different spices.

Flan resembles more a créme brulée (sorry, no French accents on this keyboard), but the caramel goes on the bottom when you cook it and then it's flipped so it's on top when you serve it.


----------



## Artrella

Eustache said:
			
		

> No he podido encontrar una explicación para lo que es natilla, la natilla es un producto lacteo, pero no es como el Queso crema... porque no es un tipo de queso. Creo que en algunos paises le dicen crema.. pero no estoy seguro de que sean lo mismo.
> [/ QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Mi queridísimo caballero de fina estampa... Para mí es queso crema...Así que voy a poner este link .... te acordás???  A ver qué les parece a los demás??*Natilla*


----------



## Wordsmyth

egueule said:
			
		

> [...] by the time s/he finishes work (that's 4-5 pm except for people who work in shops) your average French person [...]


Salut egueule,

4-5pm?! (I wish!). OK, production workers who start early, some government office fonctionnaires, ...(maybe some others I'm overlooking) ... but the vast majority of people I know in the private sector (and many in the public sector, e,g. secondary school teachers) don't finish their working day until 6pm or later -- you can still be in the rush-hour in my town at 7pm.  What am I missing?  

Sorry, that's off Art's original topic, but I'd hate the world to think we all knock off at 4pm!  

W


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> Eustache said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he podido encontrar una explicación para lo que es natilla, la natilla es un producto lacteo, pero no es como el Queso crema... porque no es un tipo de queso. Creo que en algunos paises le dicen crema.. pero no estoy seguro de que sean lo mismo.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Mi queridísimo caballero de fina estampa... Para mí es queso crema...Así que voy a poner este link .... te acordás???  A ver qué les parece a los demás??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es como el pudding. Yo la probé.
> 
> Acá hay una receta:
> *Ingredientes:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/2 lt leche
> 3   huevo(s)
> 3  cucharada(s) azúcar
> 1/2 cáscara(s) limón(es) o de naranja
> 1/2 palo(s) canela
> 1/2  clavos de olor
> el resto: acá
> 
> La versión clombiana: Sin huevo y con fécula de maíz:
> *INGREDIENTES*
> Para 8 a 10 porciones.
> 
> • 2 litros de leche
> • 2 tazas de fécula de maíz                                      (Maizena)
> • ½ libra de azúcar blanca
> 
> aquí
Click to expand...


----------



## ITA

Mi queridísimo caballero de fina estampa... Para mí es queso crema...Así que voy a poner este link .... te acordás???  A ver qué les parece a los demás??
__________________
Estimados amigos : la natilla es como una especie de postre pero no tan espeso yo me lo como con un poco de canela por arribita.  mmmm ¡¡qué ganitas de una!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

I'm sorry, maybe I'm confused. This "brown sauce" . . .  what exactly are you referring to?


----------



## Artrella

ITA said:
			
		

> Mi queridísimo caballero de fina estampa... Para mí es queso crema...Así que voy a poner este link .... te acordás???  A ver qué les parece a los demás??
> __________________
> Estimados amigos : la natilla es como una especie de postre pero no tan espeso yo me lo como con un poco de canela por arribita.  mmmm ¡¡qué ganitas de una!!



ITA, me parece que lo que vos decís es la "natilla española" que puede ser con azuquítar quemada arriba... yo comí esto en un... *sushi bar*!!!


----------



## Artrella

Phryne said:
			
		

> Btw, you should try the Argentine asado, it’s simpler, *no sauces*, no additives, just the best beef in the planet!




And the "chimichurri" my friend?? Last year we had some Italian guests at home, and this man Aldo, he loved it... so when he went back home, he bought some bottles of it to take home ...  

Is that ok?  (to take home??)


----------



## Phryne

Artrella said:
			
		

> And the "chimichurri" my friend?? Last year we had some Italian guests at home, and this man Aldo, he loved it... so when he went back home, he bought some bottles of it to take home ...  Is that ok?  (to take home??)



Good point! 
Chimichurri goes on the side ... not quite the same as marinated southern ribs with extra barbecue sauce and all other stuff they put in it, while they cook it and after they cook it. It's delicious, but you totally miss the meat flavor!

(Chimichurri here is "in", and thus, it has suffered all types of bastardization, like "lime and cilantro chimichurri"  which as you I know, that's not Chimichurri )


----------



## VenusEnvy

Again, sorry if I missed something, but what is Chimichurri? Is it sweet?


----------



## Phryne

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Again, sorry if I missed something, but what is Chimichurri? Is it sweet?



It's a sauce, cold, uncooked, made with olive oil, chopped parsley, chopped bell peppers, onions, garlic, some people put a little bit of dried chili peppers, salt, pepper and other ingredients are optional: oregano, vinegar, etc. The consistency is much grainier than pesto and as oily. You eat it as a side sauce you dip your meat in. Sorry, I can't find a picture.


----------



## Eustache

Artrella said:
			
		

> Eustache said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No he podido encontrar una explicación para lo que es natilla, la natilla es un producto lacteo, pero no es como el Queso crema... porque no es un tipo de queso. Creo que en algunos paises le dicen crema.. pero no estoy seguro de que sean lo mismo.
> [/ QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Mi queridísimo caballero de fina estampa... Para mí es queso crema...Así que voy a poner este link .... te acordás???  A ver qué les parece a los demás??*Natilla*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les voy a explicar como se hace la natilla:
> 
> 1- vas donde tu vaca favorita  y la ordeñas (jajaja como si todos tuvieramos una vaca a mano  )
> 2- dejás agriar la leche. Cuando la leche se pone agria esta se divide en dos partes, una capa cremosa arriba y la leche agria abajo
> 3- con mucho cuidado sacas la capa de arriba y eso que tienes es la natilla.
> 
> No se si a muchos de Uds le sonó desagradable el proceso, pero basicamente es asi!.... ahora, la natilla procesada tiene su pasteurización y homogenización y demás!.... por eso digo que es diferente al queso
> 
> 
> pura vida!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Phryne

Eustache said:
			
		

> Artrella said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3- con mucho cuidado sacas la capa de arriba y eso que tienes es la natilla.
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that *Sour cream*????   Go figure!
Click to expand...


----------



## Eustache

Phryne said:
			
		

> Eustache said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that *Sour cream*????   Go figure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no se porque según yo "sour cream" es como queso crema
Click to expand...


----------



## Phryne

Eustache said:
			
		

> Phryne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no se porque según yo "sour cream" es como queso crema
> 
> 
> 
> No, no es queso, es como la crema de leche pero es agria. Según lo que explicaste se forma mediante el mismo proceso. Normalmente se come en comidas méxicanas (pero no sé si son autóctonas o variantes yanquis) o con saborizantes de cebollas y papitas fritas de copetín. Tiene gusto a crema agria... sour cream, go figure!
> 
> saludos (menos mal que almorcé, esta conversación me está matando!!!  )
Click to expand...


----------



## Eustache

Phryne said:
			
		

> Eustache said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, no es queso, es como la crema de leche pero es agria. Según lo que explicaste se forma mediante el mismo proceso. Normalmente se come en comidas méxicanas (pero no sé si son autóctonas o variantes yanquis) o con saborizantes de cebollas y papitas fritas de copetín. Tiene gusto a crema agria... sour cream, go figure!
> 
> saludos (menos mal que almorcé, esta conversación me está matando!!!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tenés razón ya busqué un mata burros   y de hecho natilla = sour cream = crema agria
Click to expand...


----------



## Phryne

ITA said:
			
		

> Estás en lo cierto ya que la como 4 veces al año en las verbenas



hasta ahora tenemos 3 natillas:

española = custard, tipo pudding
colombiana = postre de leche y fécula de maíz cocido
costarricense = crema agria

Cuál comiste Ita???  

saludos a todos y por favor, de ahora en más elijanles nombres nuevos a sus postres!1


----------



## ITA

Phryne said:
			
		

> hasta ahora tenemos 3 natillas:
> 
> española = custard, tipo pudding
> colombiana = postre de leche y fécula de maíz cocido
> costarricense = crema agria
> 
> Cuál comiste Ita???
> 
> saludos a todos y por favor, de ahora en más elijanles nombres nuevos a sus postres!1



Sólo como la española no tenía idea que había otras   pero ya que pasaron las recetas..............


----------



## beatrizg

Hola Arti!
Para volver a la pregunta inicial, aqui va un pequeno recuento de costumbres alimenticias de los griegos -de los atenienses, en particular. 

For breakfast they normally drink coffee and eat a frigania (toast) or some cereal. Some people buy a tyropita (cheese pie) or bougatsa (a bread with custard) on their way to work. 

We don’t have a lunch break, so around 2-3 we eat a light snack, another tyropita or spanakopita (spinach pie) or you can order food from a taverna nearby: a souvlaki, ladera (vegetables cooked in olive oil and tomato sauce), chickpeas/ lentils, or any other traditional Greek dish.
Most people work until 5. So in case you haven’t eaten a normal meal at work you can go home, cook (!) and eat around 8-9 pm, (fish, chicken, veal, or any of the dishes mentioned before accompanied by bread, wine a salad and fruit). 

On Sundays they usually eat with their parents or grandparents.


----------



## Cath.S.

Wordsmyth said:
			
		

> Salut egueule,
> 
> 4-5pm?! (I wish!). OK, production workers who start early, some government office fonctionnaires, ...(maybe some others I'm overlooking) ... but the vast majority of people I know in the private sector (and many in the public sector, e,g. secondary school teachers) don't finish their working day until 6pm or later -- you can still be in the rush-hour in my town at 7pm. What am I missing?
> 
> Sorry, that's off Art's original topic, but I'd hate the world to think we all knock off at 4pm!
> 
> W


My town is full of factory workers and _fonctionnaires_. The rush hour is around 5.30 pm.
Ok, it's like so many (most?) other topics: as soo as you attempt to generalize, some one will come up and say "WHAT!??????  BUT THIS IS NOT TRUE AT ALL!!! " It's just like what I wrote about food. Habits are really diverse. I just reported what I witnessed myself.


----------



## Cath.S.

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Egueule: When I worked in a French restaurant, all of the towns' Frenchmen came in (Go figure!). My intention is not to generalize your customs, or assume I know something that I don't. But, I made some observations:
> 
> 1. They love their wine, and they drink lots of it.
> 2. They're big on apperatifs *apéritifs *(and expresso, too for that matter)
> 3. Everyone smokes Now this is a class issue. Middle and upper classes tend to smoke less and less these days. Working class people's habits tend to remain unchanged.
> 4. They take their time eating (I've stayed hours after closing simply to cater to them!) This is also true, business lunches as well as private dinner pareties can last forever. I personally hate this.
> 5. Everyone orders either Escargot or Paté, without fail. Another class issue.


It sounds like you did not have much fun working there. 
All of the town's Frenchmen came in? If you wore the same kind of dress as your avatar does, I'm not surprised! (only kidding, Venus!)


----------



## charlie2

On French toast :
I guess it started with stale bread, but not now. If you're ever in Hong Kong, it is known as "West Toast". It is "West" because France in Chinese is 法蘭西﹐and West is 西.
Usually peanut butter is the filing, with egg on the outside, deep fried in oil which probably has been reused a couple of times (where the flavour is, I guess). Then you add tons of syrup and butter when you eat it. The climax begins when you are given that whole bottle of syrup and the half melting butter cube, you carefully put them on the toast and then you watch the syrup run and the butter melt and then you cut the toast open. (It is thick, with two pieces of bread stuck together.) This is the best lava in the world. Don't talk to me about that French dessert which works similarly with melting chocolate (Would anyone help me with its name?), it is nothing compared to this.
One other thing, no discerning gourmet will eat it anywhere other than in the local eateries which I mentioned earlier.
There are variations with the filings. I have seen it, but have not tried, offered with something called Gayan (not sure about the spelling) as the filling. It is from South-east Asia, I think.
I am kind of faithful to the peanut butter form.


----------



## beatrizg

In my previous post I forgot to mention, Art that Greeks love to go out in the evening to eat or just for a coffee. Traffic jams are not rare around 9 or 10 pm. Also, you will never find a local in a restaurant or taverna before 9:30-10 pm.


----------



## beatrizg

And finally, this is my version of what we eat in Colombia, Art… (I hope it helps)


Breakfast (between 6-8): For someone who has the possibility of eating whatever he/she wants: eggs, fruit, juice, bread or arepa and coffee.
For someone who cannot afford the above: arepa or bread with agua de panela.

Between breakfast and lunch you can eat "mediasnueves". Pandeyuca (my favourite!!!), empanada, pandebono... 

Lunch (almuerzo): people take lunch breaks between 12:30 and 2, so you can go home or to a restaurant nearby. Lunch at home usually includes chicken/meat/fish, rice/potatoes/plantain, vegetable or salad and a tropical fruit juice (papaya, curuba, maracuya, lulo, badea, mango, guanabana…Oh)

El almuerzo popular could be soup, arepa, beans, lentils. There is also the typical "bandeja paisa", which includes red beans, plantain, rice, carne en polvo o desmechada (similar to minced meat), an egg, chicharron, lettuce, avocado and one or two small arepas. (Yes, all those things together! Not easy to digest). You can order a "bandeja paisa" in small restaurants. 
Other typical dishes I can think of are sancocho, mute, ajiaco, tamales and arroz con coco (para acompa•ar el pescado frito).

When we eat something around 4 pm we call it "onces" (weird!).  It could be a sweet pastelito with tea or coffee.  

For dinner (7:30-8:30) a lighter version of the lunch described above or just a snack.

(Our arepa is like a thicker corn tortilla)


----------



## VenusEnvy

egueule said:
			
		

> It sounds like you did not have much fun working there.


Eh, it was a job. Unfortunately, my experience there coupled with a bad french teacher played a part in my abandoning continuing with my French studies. Eh, c'est la vie . . .


			
				egueule said:
			
		

> All of the town's Frenchmen came in? If you wore the same kind of dress as your avatar does,


I think the name of the restaurant would have to change if that were true! 
Café de Paris? Non, c'est le Café du burlesque. Oh la la! 


			
				Eustache said:
			
		

> Volviendo al asunto de la natilla tengo que aclarar que no es un postre


Espera, espera. ¿No es? Pensaba que era dulce, ¿no? Se sirve con galletitas, ¿no?


----------



## Wordsmyth

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, maybe I'm confused. This "brown sauce" . . .  what exactly are you referring to?


I knew someone would ask!  It's a very traditional Brit thing, probably as high-ranking in the 'essential foods' stakes as peanut butter is in the US  I've never come across it outside the UK/Ireland & places with strong Brit influences. Main brands are "HP" (the original, since 1899, "By appointment to her Majesty the Queen") & "Daddie's"; Heinz also got on the bandwagon, but I guess they're still trying to get the recipe right! 

What is it? Well, imagine something spicy (but not hot hot like chilli), the texture of ketchup (well, close), dark brown colour, made of malt vinegar, tomatoes, dates, tamarinds, onion extract, spirit vinegar, cornflour, rye flour, soy sauce, a few other minor things and LOTS of spices ... and unless you’ve tasted it you’ll still have no idea  

And it’s used on/with anything you’d imagine using ketchup or chutney for (which is pretty much anything savoury), plus probably a few other things - including French toast!   

Well you did ask!!  

W 

PS. I've tried adding a pic as an attachment, but I've never managed to make that work yet!


----------



## Wordsmyth

egueule said:
			
		

> [...] it's like so many (most?) other topics: as soon as you attempt to generalize, some one will come up and say "WHAT!??????  BUT THIS IS NOT TRUE AT ALL!!! " [...]


Bien sûr, egueule, that's the joy of forums    

W


----------



## Sev

egueule said:
			
		

> but most nights, they'll eat a tv dinner between 7.30pm and 9pm. Voilà pour la France!


 Well, I don't want to split hairs, and I know the story of generalization and so on...do you think the tv dinner is the most common one ?  Maybe I'm a little bit "vieux jeu" (à 22 ans ça commence mal !) but I think that many families still eat whithout tv...or is it just me, my family and my friends fighting against the brainwashing and couchpotating ?


----------



## lainyn

I'm just going to throw in my two cents.

In my family, French toast is made with vanilla AND cinnamon (always) and is eaten with homemade syrup (not the gross store-bought kind). If there are sausages (pork breakfast ones) we always eat them with ketchup, not syrup (gross!). The same goes for bacon. I personally don't eat eggs, but scrambled eggs or omelets are very common to go with the "big breakfast" described above.

My family mostly ate dinner without the tv, while my dad vacated the family to watch tv with his food. 

Is it just me, or does it seem like everyone eats a lot? It must be a money issue, because my diet is much simpler and a meal tends to consist of a bowl of soup and grilled cheese, etc. 

Do you guys have grilled cheese where you're from? I call it grilled cheese if it's made in the oven, and pan-fried grilled cheese if it's made on the stove. My friend calls the oven-type "Dream toast". 

We have a lot of chocolate bars (they're not called candy bars here) that the US doesn't have, but since I don't spend a lot of time there, I can't relate which ones are which.

Mmm, food, I think I'm going to go grocery shopping. 

~Lainyn


----------



## Artrella

lainyn said:
			
		

> .
> Do you guys have grilled cheese where you're from? I call it grilled cheese if it's made in the oven, and pan-fried grilled cheese if it's made on the stove. My friend calls the oven-type "Dream toast".
> 
> ~Lainyn




mmm!! delicious!! Lainyn we like cheese a lot in Argentina... we eat it in "fondues", toasted sandwiches, with pasta, we almost add cheese to all the dishes we prepare.  AS for "grilled" cheese, when we prepare "asado" (meat-chicken-chorizos in a barbecue), we also grill some cheese called "provoleta" (Provolone cheese). That is delicious, you add some species on it, and it becomes melted and crosty on the edges...mmm!!!  Can I go to the grocery with you..hungry now!  *Pictures * *of "asado"*


----------



## lainyn

Yes Artrella, you can come to the store with me! 

I don't know if we're picturing the same thing. When I say "grilled cheese" what I really mean is "a grilled-cheese sandwich" which just means bread and cheese, buttered on the outside and then grilled. "Grilled cheese" can also be oven-broiled, and then it only has one piece of bread. 

For the most part, Canadians are pretty boring with cheese, even though it's very popular. Most stick to Canadian Cheddar, marble, mozzarella, swiss, and havarti (to go with fruit)...it's rare to find a family that uses something other than Cheddar as their staple cheese. We're nothing like the Europeans who have millions of adjectives to describe their cheese, and all the wines to go with. 

I like cheese in my tomato soup, am I weird? I just dip it in, let it melt, and then eat it  off my spoon, mmm.

I love food!


----------



## Artrella

> I don't know if we're picturing the same thing. When I say "grilled cheese" what I really mean is "a grilled-cheese sandwich" which just means bread and cheese, buttered on the outside and then grilled.



No Lainyn... we were not talking about the same thing... this "grilled-cheese" is our "tostado" (the toasted cheese sandwich)...this kind of sandwich is typical in Buenos Aires....In Córdoba which is a province of our country they call it "Carlitos".

But...I love both of them...and you are not weird... I love tomato soup and any other meal where I can put  melted cheese in !!!


Soy una gorda de alma!! ( I don't know how to say this in English, but more or less it means that "I'm fat in my soul, not in my body")...


----------



## Wordsmyth

charlie2 said:
			
		

> Fr = 法, ran =蘭 and 西 = ce. You have to use a bit of imagination here. It is the sound, not the meaning [...]
> 法 = the law, the way 蘭 = orchid 西 = west .


.... and there I was thinking it might mean something like "Western Land of Frogs' Legs (or even French Toast!)"     ... and it's not even "Orchid Way in the West"! But thanks, I learned new things.  



> It looks like a pudding. The texture is cake-like. So it is golden crown. You cut it open, and the warm liquidy chocolate oozes out. It is served warm.
> I sure hope you could find the name for me.


Well, obviously not profiteroles. The nearest guess I (and some others I asked) can make is a
"fondant au chocolat" or "moelleux au chocolat":  this is usually a chocolate cake with a sort of runny/gooey (but not usually liquid) chocolatey centre ... incredibly yummy .

Hope that helps

W


----------



## Cath.S.

Sev said:
			
		

> Well, I don't want to split hairs, and I know the story of generalization and so on...do you think the tv dinner is the most common one ?  Maybe I'm a little bit "vieux jeu" (à 22 ans ça commence mal !) but I think that many families still eat whithout tv...or is it just me, my family and my friends fighting against the brainwashing and couchpotatoing ?


I'm afraid TV dinners are very common... there are still pockets of resistance, but they're getting weaker.
In our household we found a solution : we don't own a television, parce que nous pensons que c'est également mauvais_ entre_ les repas.


----------



## Artrella

abc said:
			
		

> Ya'll make me so hungry and it's not yet noon here.




Hi my friend!! HEy! Would you like to tell us about your food habits, maybe you can tell us about Vietnam as well...

Cheers abc!!!


----------



## asm

En el Mexico urbano que yo conozco:

Desayuno en la mañana (cereal, huevos, algo de fruta, para las familias mas humildes frijoles y tortilla (tortilla mexicana, la de maiz). Hora: 7-9 segun el dia y la composicion familiar.

Despues de regresar de la escuela (niños) con su familia (la qeu no esta en el trabajo) o a medio trabajo para los que si, tenemos la "comida".  Hora: de 2-4 segun habitos, facilidad para regresar al trabajo, etc. y habitos familiares.

Siempre he tenido la duda si en otros lugares le llaman asi (comida), me parece un poco absurdo el nombre porque en todos los casos estamos comiendo comida (valga el pleonasmo, pero con esta nuevas tendencias alimenticias, ya no todo lo que comemos es comida). Esta es la "comida" mas importante, tanto socialmente como nutricionalmente. EN mi casa (de nino) siempre fue de tres tiempos.
No es lo que unos llaman almuerzo.


En la noche tenemos la cena, aunque algunos la llaman merienda. Algunos dicen que la merienda es solo pan con leche y que es mas temprano que la cena, pero ??????  HOra: 7-9 de la noche.

Mucha gente lleva un sandwich para el medio dia, pero eso depende de los habitos personales (y sobre todo de la mama, nunca se me va a olvidar el dia que mi mama me llevo la leche a la escuela, y la pena que pase con mis companeros; yo ya era muy grande en esa epoca, estaba en primero de primaria!!!!!)



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> * Crema agria / Nata agria *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sigo interesada en costumbres, horarios, todo lo relacionado con los hábitos alimentarios en los diferentes países del mundo. Gracias chicos por todos sus posts!!  *
> 
> 
> EDIT: *Gracias Beatriz!!! *


----------



## Artrella

Is there any person from Uruguay??  Well, if not.. I'll tell you about their customs as regards "mate".  In Argentina we are very "materos", but people from Uruguay are terrible!! They go everywhere with a thermos with hot water tucked in their armpit and they have mate even when they are on the bus!!   
I was once in a very nice hotel in Montevideo (the capital city of Uruguay) and there were people having breakfast in the "breakfast room" but they took their mate and thermos with them!!
For those who don't know what *mate* is, *this link has some info*


----------



## abc

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hi my friend!! HEy! Would you like to tell us about your food habits, maybe you can tell us about Vietnam as well...
> 
> Cheers abc!!!


 
Art,

I have bad eating habits.  And I'm afraid to generalize what Vietnamese eat.  Look at what happened to egueule. *J*

Today's menu.  Don't laugh.

Morning

A cup of apple juice mixed with water.

Around 12:30 p.m.

A cup of coffee.

Around 3:00 p.m.

Rice and Chicken

Tonight

Chinese dumplings.  Boiled watercress.  Ice-cream.

I'm not on a diet so I can eat almost anything.  I've tried some very exotic dishes which I will never describe for some of our foreros might find them too weird.  I used to eat chocolate all day and many times in the middle of the night and then I got a little bit sick so I finally decided to gradually eat less chocolate.  I'm not a chocoholic now but still love it a lot. I can't intake alcohol very well, so I don't drink wine very often.  What I eat usually depends on my whims.


----------



## lizzeymac

Quote:
Originally Posted by Phryne
I already think that eating French toasts with syrup and sausages is kind of nasty already, I'm sorry, guys, it's tooooo odd for me!
Oh, poor Phryne. . . It's so good! Especially with fruit on top. Oh my God, I have to stop.   
Sausages are nasty, though.   

Quote:
Originally Posted by Phryne
Although not for breakfast, my mom used to make something called "emparedados" (note that In Argentina we do not use that word for sandwiches) which were crustless white bread sandwiches with ham and cheese, then soaked in egg and milk, then pan fried.

*Is this something that only your family did?, or is it an Argentinian thing?*

This sounds like something my french grandfather made, and you can also get in in NY as a fancy breaksfast. You make it with a rich egg bread, like challah - jewish braided bread - or Irish soda bread. It is usually called "stuffed french toast".  I have heard another name for it, french, I think, but it escapes me.​


----------



## lizzeymac

Wordsmyth said:
			
		

> I knew someone would ask!  It's a very traditional Brit thing, probably as high-ranking in the 'essential foods' stakes as peanut butter is in the US  I've never come across it outside the UK/Ireland & places with strong Brit influences. Main brands are "HP" (the original, since 1899, "By appointment to her Majesty the Queen") & "Daddie's"; Heinz also got on the bandwagon, but I guess they're still trying to get the recipe right!
> 
> What is it? Well, imagine something spicy (but not hot hot like chilli), the texture of ketchup (well, close), dark brown colour, made of malt vinegar, tomatoes, dates, tamarinds, onion extract, spirit vinegar, cornflour, rye flour, soy sauce, a few other minor things and LOTS of spices ... and unless you’ve tasted it you’ll still have no idea
> 
> And it’s used on/with anything you’d imagine using ketchup or chutney for (which is pretty much anything savoury), plus probably a few other things - including French toast!
> 
> Well you did ask!!
> 
> W
> 
> PS. I've tried adding a pic as an attachment, but I've never managed to make that work yet!



It is similar to American A1 Steak Sauce.


----------



## lizzeymac

Wordsmyth said:
			
		

> .... and there I was thinking it might mean something like "Western Land of Frogs' Legs (or even French Toast!)"     ... and it's not even "Orchid Way in the West"! But thanks, I learned new things.
> 
> Well, obviously not profiteroles. The nearest guess I (and some others I asked) can make is a
> "fondant au chocolat" or "moelleux au chocolat":  this is usually a chocolate cake with a sort of runny/gooey (but not usually liquid) chocolatey centre ... incredibly yummy .
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> W



There is something in America called "Molten Cakes".  "Molten" because the hot chocolate gooey stuff runs out like lava.  They are generally made in individual souffle dishes or cupcake tins.  They are moist cakes on the outside & the inside turns into hot fudge-y pudding.  There is also a lighter version made of lemon flavored white cake that is filled with a lemon pudding gooey.  I believe you could create many different flavors if you experimented.
-


----------



## macta123

In General (as Breakfast) - Particulary in our case
  Dosas (South Indian Rice pancakes) ; Idlis (South India Rice steamed-cakes ) ; Chappatis (Indian flat bread) ; Uppuma (South Indian Fried Rice/Rice powder/Semollina etc) ; Puris (Fried Indian flat breads)

In Lunch and Dinner - It is mostly rice with curries(Vegetarian) in our case

When we dine out or call (for Home-Deliveries) - They may be the more Royal kind North Indian dishes Or Pizzas Or Burgers Or Chowmein (Chinese fried noodles) etc...


----------



## Andador

Hello Everyone!  Great post and lots of fun info.
Not to be a "debbie downer" but I wondered how much everyone has been hearing lately about genetically-engineered food, mass-produced food and the small farmer being completely squashed, especially in Latin America, India and Africa.  From what I understand, the pharmaceutical companies and other huge companies like Coca-Cola, Nestle and others are buying patents on everything from seeds to water!
Supposedly the United States is the premier guinea pig for these companies because we'll see in a decade or two just what all the GMO foods, chemicals, hormones, pesticides and preservatives are doing to our bodies.  There are already so many undiagnosable diseases that some people say there is a link.  Others say that the genetically modified plants and animals can kill out natural species.
What makes me most angry is that it appears the small farmers all over the world who have been growing their own crops for centuries are being bought out or driven off their land by corporations and told to grow what the companies want them to grow, period.  These people have little recourse to lawyers, money and organizations to fight these God-like evil empires.
I don't know about you guys but I feel super angry, deceived and used.  I've been trying to eat non-GMO food, organic food and food from local farmers but I feel I should be doing more.  I'm surprised to hear that a lot of people don't know anything about this but it's no wonder with the way our government lies to us and deceives us just to keep getting richer.  The news agencies just do what the corporations tell them so you'll never hear about it in the mainstream press. 
Anyway, sorry this is so long and if you don't think I should have put it in this thread but I really wanted to hear your comments.


----------



## maxiogee

MarlaL said:
			
		

> Supposedly the United States is the premier guinea pig for these companies because we'll see in a decade or two just what all the GMO foods, chemicals, hormones, pesticides and preservatives are doing to our bodies.  There are already so many undiagnosable diseases that some people say there is a link.  Others say that the genetically modified plants and animals can kill out natural species.



Mankind has been genetically modifying his environment ever since he swung down from the trees and called himself a farmer. We have selectively bred plants and animals to the detriment of others because they were better croppers, or had leaner meat, or they were in some other way advantageous to us. Sometimes we did it purely for the hell of it - just look at dog breeds. All that the scientists who are involved in GM are doing is speeding up the process.


----------



## Andador

Yes, but when we have selectively bred plants and animals in the past, it involved using hybrids, crossbreeding or interbreeding within the same species. That process is far different than the recombinant DNA splicing used in modern agriculture biotechnology. 
This splicing involves taking genetic material from non-species-related plant and animal organisms and introducing them into existing crops. This creates crop varieties that otherwise could not exist in nature.


----------



## maxiogee

DNA is DNA, ours is not that different from many other creatures.
I'm not a scientist, but we have crossbred species in the past, and I've no idea how unfitting the newly implanted gene in a tomato, say, might be. I guess that if it 'works' then it isn't all that wrong.
Is it any worse than the amount of gunk which 'scientists' add to our 
food already. Have we really any idea how good of bad those additives are for us:- colour, flavouring, sweetener, anti-oxidant, stabilisers, apart from the ingredients which, while 'natural', were never in the foods our ancestors ate?

I'm not saying that GM is good for us, but I don't believe in treating it as the Devil's creation.


----------



## Andador

Well, we seem to agree that "scientists add a lot of gunk to our food." And that's really my main point.  My question to everyone was about what you all have heard about it, etc.  Perhaps what concerns me most though, really, like I said, is that corporations are taking over food entirely and small farmers are getting squished out.  The scary thing seems to be this patent thing which is an explicit part of the free-trade agreements.  The large companies who are now claiming patents on things like seeds are making it possible for them to sue anyone else who tries to grow and market food that they "own."


----------



## Paul_Prins

In Holland the (average) schedules aren't different from other european countries, except for the southern ones like spain etc.

'Ontbijt'
between 6 and 8 am, normally we eat some bread/cornflakes with coffee or tea around 7am
'Lunch'
Between 12.00/14.00 Again bread, but I also prefer to eat like 'warm food' like soup or fish.. it doens't matter
'Diner' (Avond eten)
Around 6/7pm (quite early for spanish people) 
Typical dutch food is patatoes with vegetables and meat (''prakje'') , but I don't like that so we also eat stuff like pasta or rice, shoarma, pizza etc etc. 

I think I was born in the wrong country though, when I come to think of it..I don't like dutch food at all!

Oh and between Breakfast,lunch and diner. We used to drink alot of coffee and eat some cookies and stuff.


----------



## wsitiplaju

I have heard also of a major suit, in Canada, I think, over fields which turned out to be of a patented, genetically modified crop.  As I recall, one of the most alarming issues was that the field had not been planted with patented seed, but with seed from plants that had been naturally polinated by genetically engineered plants in neighboring fields.  Apparently many (if not all?) genetically engineered varieties are dominant strains that "take over" when crossed with other species (forgive my vaguely-recalled high school biology).  The scientists seem to be calling it "Genetic Polution."  Prof. Ignacio Chapela at UC Berkeley has done some very interesting research which finds that corn in southern Mexico has also been crossed with engineered strains.  He considers this very dangerous because it means a drastic and sudden reduction in the genetic variety of food plants in the whole world.  Also, the Zapotec indians whose corn he was working on were understandably extremely upset about the unwanted changes in the varieties of corn that had been locally developed there, and apparently jealously guarded, over the centuries.  
Anyway, it's not a topic I know much about, I'm just recalling things I have heard in the past, and I'm sure this is getting far from the thread's topic.


----------



## Andador

Hey Wsitiplaju,
What you've said is exactly what I've heard too.  What's scary is how much I'm hearing.


----------



## maxiogee

MarlaL said:
			
		

> The scary thing seems to be this patent thing which is an explicit part of the free-trade agreements.  The large companies who are now claiming patents on things like seeds are making it possible for them to sue anyone else who tries to grow and market food that they "own."



Not content with patenting food, these companies have tried to patent human genes. That's not down to "science", that's down to the principles of Captialism, which views everything as a marketable commodity which has a price and can be 'owned' - from the genes of the labourer to the labourer himself.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Folks, if you want to continue talking about genetically modified food, here's the thread for doing so.


----------



## Oche Gruso

I am a quasi-typical American college student, so I do not have a lot of time to eat.  I have two jobs (one full time during the weekdays and one part-time on the weekends) and I go to school at night full time.  On a normal day my meals consist of the following:

Breakfast:  Sometimes and very rarely.  If anything at all it's a power bar and water

Lunch:  A grapefruit and coffee/water

Dinner:  Another grapefruit and whatever I can find in the fridge, or if I am VERY desperate, the grapefruit and a hamburger at the McDonald's on the way to school.


----------



## MarieC

Artrella said:


> In which countries people have "merienda" as we do in Argentina?
> 
> What about your countries??



Filipinos eat merienda. It's also called "merienda" back home. (Although the pronunciation is a bit different.) Filipinos, as a people, love to eat.  I think we eat at least 6 times a day!  A typical Filipino breakfast consists of _sinangag _(garlic fried rice), _longganiza_ (spicy pork sausage), sunny side up eggs, scalding black coffee and fruits (normally mangoes or bananas).  A lighter version consists of _pan de sal_ (bread rolls) spread with butter, coconut jam or  _quesong puti_ (fresh goat cheese wrapped up in banana leaves).  Dunking _pan de sal _in a hot beverage (either coffee or hot chocolate) is also a popular way of eating the bread.

Depending on the person's schedule and/or work, breakfast is normally eaten between 6AM-8AM.  People have a light merienda at about 10AM and lunch between 12NN-2PM. Another merienda is normal at about 3PM-4PM and dinner is served between 7PM-9PM.  A lot of people also have something to drink before they go to bed.  

I've been working in Shanghai, China for the past 2 years but I've stuck to my Filipino timetable in terms of eating.  I normally have either fresh orange juice or black coffee first thing in the morning, some type of fruit for lunch and have dinner between 8PM-10PM.  Having late dinners is quite troublesome at times as most Chinese have their dinner pretty early (about 5-6PM.) and when I do go out with my Chinese friends, I find it hard to muster up an appetite at 6PM.  Plus, aside for some Chinese regional cuisines and gringo Chinese food, I'm not exactly a big fan of Chinese cuisine as they use MSG a lot.


----------

